# 8 Week Jabs



## alamaya (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

Hoping you can help.

My Daughter is 6 weeks old and having just had the letter for her appointment for her 8 week jabs have counted it out and worked out its when she is 10 weeks.

Is this a major problem? Have the docs made an error? or is this acceptable.
xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

this is fine, it doesn't really matter as long as they have them, i've given them to children who are 3 before when the child hasn't been taken by the parent for any immunisations!

Nic
Xx


----------



## alamaya (Mar 14, 2010)

brilliant thank you.

the things you worry about eh lol


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

ha ha, just make sure you have a bit of calpol in for afterwards

Nic
Xx


----------

